# Can this be saved?



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Im not sure what happened I noticed it started drying out about 2 months ago. I began watering it longer but it had gotten worse. I have another bush like this one that is starting to yellow. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

If you went extra hard on the water it might be root rot. I had a boxwood in my landscape have similar issues. I believe it may also be contributing to blight. You may want to consider pruning out all of the diseased and dead material out of the plant and see what happens in the spring, you really have nothing to lose at this point. I do a rejuvenation pruning on my mature bushes and shrubs every couple of years.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

bmitch05 said:


> If you went extra hard on the water it might be root rot. I had a boxwood in my landscape have similar issues. I believe it may also be contributing to blight. You may want to consider pruning out all of the diseased and dead material out of the plant and see what happens in the spring, you really have nothing to lose at this point. I do a rejuvenation pruning on my mature bushes and shrubs every couple of years.


I'll have to d a bit of research on how to properly prune a bush. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

A year and a half later… I doubt anyone was wondering but yes, it can be saved. Here is the proof:



After trimming:


Thanks @bmitch05 I pruned the dead spots watered and fertilized.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice! Make sure to cheat the shape a little and make the base a bit bigger than it "should" be so it stays thick!


----------

